# used Grizzly Cabinet saw



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Of course I am looking for a band saw and I found a potential new to me Cabinet table saw. Grizzly 1023 3 HP right tilt machine. It is older, but in real nice shape. The fence looks original and works smoothly. I have been using an old low quality Craftsman with the original useless fence. I am starting a kitchen cabinet project at the house and would like a new saw. This saw is older and the owner says 12 yrs old. The motor is exposed and it looks like new saws have a cover where this saw is open. What are everyone's thoughts on vintage saws? I talked the owner down to $400 and am now stewing on it. A couple of pics. Give me some thoughts on older saw.

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/382048_414613821944393_1510254498_n.jpg

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/542589_414613535277755_2079824140_n.jpg


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wouldn't be hard to put a cover on the side.......

Everything in working order? Did you fire it up and try it out?


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

It ran great! Tilt and raise and lower wheels were nice. I have to two hand my craftsman and setting angles is a science experiment every time. The cover does not bother me but it must help the draw on dust collection.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

hautions11 said:


> It ran great! Tilt and raise and lower wheels were nice. I have to two hand my craftsman and setting angles is a science experiment every time. The cover does not bother me but it must help the draw on dust collection.


Yes a cover would be useful for dust collection.

For a long time Grizzly had the motor cover as an option. Hence many people did not purchase the option.

You can make a motor cover out of metal or wood.

This age of table saw is likely to be a right tilt and does not have a riving knife.

The right tilt will only matter for certain cuts.

The lack of riving knife means you should either attempt to find an after market like the BORK or make a zero clearance insert with a micro splitter.

Links.
BORK
http://theborkstore.com/

Micro splitter
http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=micro splitter

I have personally experienced boards which have attempted to close up behind the blade. This is one of the ways for a kick-back to happen. I was happy that I had a micro splitter for my first table saw, and now have a riving knife. These likely prevented a kick-back.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a buy at $400 for sure!


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

It does look like this saw can be retrofitted with the saftey upgrade, thanks for the link. Any thoughts out there on the quality of the fence? I did not realize the cover was an option for these saws.


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Knotscott, it does not look too bad. The overall layout still appears to be the same as the new saws less the motor cover and knife safety features. I am sure I could get $100 or so from my current saw, which puts me down to a $300 delta. That is what I budgeted for a used band saw. Hmmm.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a newer version of that saw and it's a left tilt. Personally, I would pass on that saw you are looking at. I don't like the right tilt or the fence or the short extension rails. I have some experience with older Grizzly machines, and my opinion is that the older stuff is not as good as the newer stuff generally speaking. Even if you have to pay a few hundred dollars more for the saw with the right feature, it would be worth it, I think.

Bret


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

It's got a mobile base as well. Looks good to me. Best go get it before it's gone!


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Brett. I guess I should add, my shop is in the basement, but it is only 14 X 22 as it was the garage in the 1910 time frame. I really kind of liked the narrow width, for space reasons. Good input on the fence as I did not know much about it.

Larry


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

any idea why it appears to have 2 srart buttons stacked next to each other?


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

The second start panel was hooked up to the dust collector in his dads shop. I pushed the saw around on the mobile base and was surprised how easy it was to move.


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

*cover*

I did a little diving on the Grizzly site last hight. They actually sell the original cover for $31. Can you believe that? When I re-read your comments I have a few negative votes on the fence. As a $250 add for a new Fox, that is a factor. What specifics does anyone have on the older fence as it looks nice to me, but my reference point is a truly junk 20 year old Craftsman unit. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

hautions11 said:


> What specifics does anyone have on the older fence as it looks nice to me, but my reference point is a truly junk 20 year old Craftsman unit.


Glad to see the motor cover is still available. I expect the same cover for many models.

If you are able to go back and check out the fence things to look for are :
a) Does it lock solid and not move if you try and push the far end out of line?
b) Does is move smoothly?
c) Can it be calibrated? This is important. Likely to have some screws which allow the fence to be set parallel to the mitre slot. Next question is how well this stays in place without moving during normal use.

Some folks like aluminium fences, some like the melamine over plywood.

If you did want to upgrade the fence, a lot of people like the Delta T2 fence. Typically around $160

http://www.tools-plus.com/delta-36-t30.html


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Fence*

Thanks Dave. The fence is VERY smooth and holds well to some decent shoves when it was locked. I also put a big square on it locked and unlocked and it did not move. So to me it looked good. I was just looking for some insight from anyone that owned or used the fence of this vintage to see if there were any basic issues. It appears that it is simply a issue of condition or personal preference. Is that true?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Some fence designs are bad and nothing much can be done to fix other than replace as you have experienced with the Craftsman saw.

Perhaps Bret or others can elaborate on the potential shortcomings of the old Grizzly fence.

I am not familiar with this Grizzly fence, so an unknown for me is the calibration method, and how well it holds calibration.

There are a lot of threads about people having trouble with their fences. Some due to the fence not being calibrated, some due to not keeping calibration.

If you get the saw then you can work with the present fence and decide if it works for you. If it does not work, you can always replace with Delta T2, Shop Fox etc.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Vintage machines - they are built to last. 







_______________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Some fence designs are bad and nothing much can be done to fix other than replace as you have experienced with the Craftsman saw.
> 
> Perhaps Bret or others can elaborate on the potential shortcomings of the old Grizzly fence.
> 
> ...


I should have limited my comments to the short extension rails instead of the fence itself. I guess I'm just suspicious of the fence.

Bret


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Brett that is what I am looking for from the experienced users. I am not in a panic and would rather go back home for a pleasant holiday and make the seller wait a bit. If it is gone it is gone! I have found that is the only way to buy used unless it is such an incredible steal, you have to buy it today. On a similar note, my original search was for a band saw. There is an older Rockwell a few hours from me on CL for $275. No fence, no miter gauge. I like the older stuff, but could not go more then $100 to $150 for that band saw. Sent the seller a note to that effect this AM. We will see, but I do like the older made in USA pieces. Thanks for your help,

Larry


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Update, the owner says $150 rather then $275 as offered. I would need a fence or make one. Tires are in UN-known condition. I could have $350 in the cost of saw plus upgrades. That is pushing a decent used newer Delta in good condition. Interesting dilemma. Anybody have a band saw fence they want to get rid of?????????????


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Update table saw*

Still looking for a band saw and still finding table saws. I got back from T-giving break and the right tilt Grizzly was gone. So what shows up and hour away on CL......another Grizzly. This one is still right tilt, newer, fence looks much better and it has the router table add ons.

I am trying to go look at it tonight. I am taking $ with me this time.


----------

